# HOB Filter Mod Questions



## vdubber (Feb 23, 2012)

hello

i have a pair or HOB filters and im starting to get sick of looking at the ugly intake tubes that have faded with time.
has anyone used any other material as an intake tube? im thinking glass or acrylic so that its not so intrusive in the tank.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

never seen something else used for HOB's, just canister filters with replacement glass tubes, lily pipes


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

could paint them with krylon fusion, especially if you have a black background you could paint them black. BUT.. the only issue is you would have to remove them for days to do so.. or buy a new set swap em and paint the old ones.


----------



## sightlysun (Jun 14, 2012)

I use the 5/8 acrylic tube from BigAls, they have other size as well, cut to desired length, drill alot of small holes then seal off one end with hot glue. I've been having it in my tank almost a year, seem to work well


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

SKurj said:


> could paint them with krylon fusion, especially if you have a black background you could paint them black. BUT.. the only issue is you would have to remove them for days to do so.. or buy a new set swap em and paint the old ones.


Plasti-dip is also fish safe.


----------



## vdubber (Feb 23, 2012)

sightlysun said:


> I use the 5/8 acrylic tube from BigAls, they have other size as well, cut to desired length, drill alot of small holes then seal off one end with hot glue. I've been having it in my tank almost a year, seem to work well


this is exactly what i was thinking.
although its a viable option to paint black, i would prefer something clear.

did you just fuse it to your existing intake tube near the top, or were you able to bend it going into the HOB?.

is the hot glue aquarium safe?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

vdubber said:


> is the hot glue aquarium safe?


The only aquarium safe glues I know of are PVC glue (once it's cured), Mr Sticky's Underwater Glue, and Krazy/Super glue.


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you considered another form of camouflage? I cut up an old plastic decorative plant and used bits of stainless steel baling wire to tie it and cover the HOB intake and the canister's outflow. There's so much java moss attached to the plastic on the outflow tube you can't see it now. It also helps to diffuse the flow, so it doesn't jet out. 

Plastic tie wraps also work well and can be easily hidden, just tie it in a way that allows you to still remove the tube for maintenance or whatever.


----------



## sightlysun (Jun 14, 2012)

vdubber said:


> this is exactly what i was thinking.
> although its a viable option to paint black, i would prefer something clear.
> 
> did you just fuse it to your existing intake tube near the top, or were you able to bend it going into the HOB?.
> ...


You're using aquaclear right, mine is aqueon but it should works the same way, replacing the intake with the tube. Just to be sure, bring your intake to bigals and find the acrylic tube that the same size.
As for hot glue I use it on alot of stuffs in my tank without problem, so I guess you wont either


----------

